# Inexpensive fleece! While it lasts



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't know if available at all Wal Mart locations, but my local store has fleece blanket kits on the clearance aisle for $13.00. Two pieces fleece 48"x60" each.


----------

